# LEEP Procedure... HELP Please!



## Beara (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not sure on which CPT codes to choose for the following procedure, please help!
I am leaning towards 57461 & 57505 but not sure if these are correct.

Procedure: LEEP

The procedure, its risks and goals as well as complications were discussed with the patient.  She agreed to proceed.  She was placed in the dorsal lithotomy position and a coated speculum inserted into the vagina.  The cervix was exposed.  A preliminary colposcopy exam was performed using a dilute solution of acetic acid, Lugol's solution was placed on the cervix.  The cervix was injected with a solution of 1% Lidocaine with 1:200,000 epinephrine.  Following this, a LEEP of the cervix was carried out in 1 pass.  A post leep ECC was performed.  The bed of the LEEP was treated with electrocautery and Monsel's solution.  The instruments were removed. 

Thank You
Sara- CPC, CEMC


----------



## megore (Aug 16, 2013)

*LEEP Procedure*

I would think by reading your procedure note that 57460 may be the better choice for the LEEP procedure.  The procedure note is brief but if you query the physician and if they state they did a conization of the cervix, then the 57461 is the correct choice.  Coding tips also state that if cauterization of the cervix is performed, see 57510.  I do not see any CCI edits stating you cannot bill 57460, 57505 and 57510.

Hope this helps,

Mary  CPC, COBGC


----------



## Beara (Aug 16, 2013)

So based on just what is documented above you would only code the 57460? Would you code anything for the ECC that was done? 

Thanks!


----------



## anna80030@yahoo.com (Feb 13, 2018)

*Code as 57460*

I would lean towards 57460 more because conization was not mentioned at all, which is the method of the bx. The ECC would be the bx right.







Beara said:


> I am not sure on which CPT codes to choose for the following procedure, please help!
> I am leaning towards 57461 & 57505 but not sure if these are correct.
> 
> Procedure: LEEP
> ...


----------

